# 7 hours in with new pup and I'm wrecked lol!



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I picked up our little man this morning and all I can say is ' what have I done' lol! 

He is only aloud in one room at the moment and he has peed and pood everywhere! I scoop him up when he starts to wee and run outside with him. I then stand there for about 10-15 minutes but he just doesn't wee, until I bring him back in that is. 

Is it normal for him to pee every five minutes? I thought that once they've done their business they can hold it for about an hour per month of life. He's not drinking too much at all so I don't know where all this pee is coming from lol! 

He's also been humping all of us lol! Why does he whimper when he does it? He's only 7 weeks, is he not too young to hump? 

I have the feeling I'm going to be posting a lot on here lol! 

Sunflower. Xx


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You need to try and take him out before he needs to pee or poop. It will speed up the potty training process because he is successfully going outside. I know its not always a easy thing to do but it does work. I think I spent have my time outside when mine were puppies.

Puppies hump when they get over excited. Males and females will both do it. I don't see it as dominance in a young pup, just a unwanted behavior. Redirect him when he tries to do it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ditto. Stay outside with him until he goes to the bathroom, then treat and praise. I too spent much of the first day outside with Miles. 

When you have to go inside, if you don't have 100% focus on him, put him in a crate. Everytime he pees in the house and you don't catch it right away you are missing a valuable training opportunity. So if you have to cook, clean, help your kids etc put the puppy in his crate so he won't have an accident. 

When you have him in the house and you are 100% focused on him, look for signs that he has to pee. They sniff the floor, have quick spurts of sprinting, abruptly stop playing with a toy, or go into corners usually. Pick up the puppy and hold close to you (they don't want to pee on you!) then rush him outdoors and give command to go to the bathroom. Be patient, puppies learning bladder control can take a few min to release. Then praise and treat.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

It worked out in such a way that I put in my 2 weeks notice at work and went on a 2 week vacation the day before we drove to Phoenix to get Dre, so I spent 2 weeks at home with him and I think it made potty training much easier. For the first few days I took him out every hour and every 2 hours at night, so the total number of accidents we had I could count on both hands. No #2 accidents in the house at all. Dogs usually go to the bathroom much faster if you don't stand in one stop and let the puppy just sniff around, but actually let him walk/run/chase a ball or whatever. Exercise makes them go. 

Every time he got ready to do his business outside i would say "Go #1" or "Go #2" and then praised the **** out of him with "Goooooood #1/#2" and gave him treats. My neighbors thought I was throwing a bathroom party there  Now he will go on command and even when he does not really want to, he would still try to pee when I tell him to go. 

One day I was sitting on the couch with my girlfriend and Dre was chewing a toy on the floor. I turned to the girlfriend and said "Its time for him to Go #1", so Dre got up and peed on the rug  Now those words are reserved for the outside use only.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is your pup confined to more than just the room? Does he have a crate or a pen? If not, you may consider it... it is sooo much easier to maintain control. Pups tend to not mess their bed, so if they are confined to it, they will cry when they need to go.
However... if your pup has come to you from the breeder, able to poop and pee anywhere it needed to go... you are in for a LONG haul.
We have a pen, with the crate hooked to it, so he was confined to the pen through his first week or so, until we could really control his potty needs. It also allows us to control his behavior and his nap time. We do not put him in for punishment, and when he goes in to calm down, rest, or just get out of our way, he goes in with food, a chew, or treats, so he knows it is his HAPPY place.
We let him out when he wants out to potty, or play... he has to sit quiet before the door is opened. They learn really fast.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Stand outside as long as it takes. It was fairly cold outside and the poor boy would be shivering between my legs. It took him a few times, but he realized fairly quickly that doing his business was the quickest way to get back inside where it's warm.


----------



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks guys for the advice. 

Last night went not too good to be honest. He screamed and barked for almost the entire night. Kept scratching frantically at the floor. I took him out every hour for a wee and even though he went each time he did soak his crate.

I had his crate by my bed and tried to resure him but it didn't seem to work! 

When he naps in the daytime should I put him in his crate and close the crate door? Or is that just at night etc? 

Thanks. X


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We always take our pups out every 15 minutes for the first moth or so. Never had an accident in the house.

Our second boy was a humping machine for the first month or so we had him, and not just with us he would hump toys, shoes, the couch, and even air hump! He did get over it and hasn't humped anything for almost a year now. 

I am glad our boys are grown up now, new puppies are A LOT of work!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes. You can use the crate for naps too. I would get him used to it.

We give our boys a small treat every time they go into their crates. Remember the crate is not used for punishment it is a safe spot of their own to rest and sleep. Every dog I have had adjusted differently to the crate some took a couple days and some took a month to get used to being locked in.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, I do not envy you the early puppy days. It was a huge adjustment for us and a tough and tiring first 4 months. 

On the crate issue, we tried just putting our girl in the first night and she screamed like a banshee. We gave up after about an hour, put down a waterproof pad and put her in the bed with us where she immediately fell asleep on me. At least right next to you, if they wake up and need to go out, you will know it right away. She never had an accident in the bed with us and probably went out twice during the night for a few weeks and then once a night for a few more weeks before sleeping through the night.

What we did to train with the crate is do it very gradually. In the daytime with the crate in the living room, I would smear a little peanut butter on the crate bars inside the crate (breeder's idea) and encourage her to go in. I would leave the door open, let her lick the peanut butter and then come back out. Did this a few times. Next day, same thing but close the door for maybe five minutes but stay where she could see me. Gradually increase the time with the door closed, trying to increase the time without the pup getting too worked up. A tiny bit of whining is okay, but no full blown dramatics. Do not open the door while whining though, wait until they quit. Once you have worked up to 20 minutes or so, try to work the crate training around a time when the pup would be tired. Run them around some and wear them out, with the goal being napping in the crate. Once we progressed to napping in the crate, we stayed with that for a few weeks and then put her in the crate next to us at night. Zero fuss whatsoever. To this day, she still gets a high value treat to go into the crate and will go in happily and go in on her own if tired or seeking refuge. They need positive association with the crate (great treats/special toy) and I think doing it gradually is reassuring. Don't know what we would do without the crate!


----------

